#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  British concrete sharing

## Achmad Nur Eddin

SHARING :

1.	BS EN 12390.  TESTING HARDENED CONCRETE

consist of :
BS EN 12390-1-2000  Part 1 Shape, dimensions and other requirements for specimens and moulds
BS EN 12390-2-2000 Part 2 Making and curing specimens for strength tests
BS EN 12390-3-2009 Part 3 Compressive strength of test specimens
BS EN 12390-4-2000 Part 4 Compressive Strength
BS EN 12390-5-2009 Part 5 Flexural strength of test specimens
BS EN 12390-6-2000 Part 6 Tensile splitting strength of test specimens
BS EN 12390-7-2009 Part 7 Density of hardened concrete
BS EN 12390-8-2009 Part 8 Depth of penetration of water under pressure

BS EN 12390 Testing hardened Concrete.rar   3.82 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.	BS EN 12350 TESTING OF FRESH CONCRETE

consist of :
BS EN 12350-2-2009 Part 2 Slump-test


BS EN 12350-3-2009  Part 3 Vebe test
BS EN 12350-4-2009 Part 4 Degree of compactability
BS EN 12350-5-2009 Part 5 Flow table test
BS EN 12350-6-2009 Part 6 Density
BS EN 12350-7-2009 Part 7 Air content  Pressure methods

BS EN 12350 Testing fresh concrete.rar 4.539 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: British concrete sharing

----------


## kuyau

thank you very much sir for this file.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Additional

BS EN 12350-1-2009 Sampling.pdf 0.229 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## duckhtn02

Dear Mr Eddin,

I need standard JIS A 5364 urgent... if you have it, please share to me...!!!thank a lot

----------


## mehboobalam1986@gmail.com

Dear Mr Eddin, I struggling to download these standard for a long now nearly from 5 hours but it can't establish a connection to the server at s64.ifile.it. please if it possible to send these standard on my mail than plz sent it to mehboobalam1986@gmail.com or upload it on another file hosting websites.
Thanks & regards
M. ALAM

----------


## mehboobalam1986@gmail.com

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin, I really need these standards please help me out from the downloading problem,Kindly upload it on mediafire, 4shared, filestube or any other file hosting website.thanks in advance for your kind help.
Warm regards
M. Alam

----------


## madd

Many thanks Mr Eddin

----------


## Poisoner

Can you upload to mediafire?
Thanks sir.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Suresh Kumar. U

> SHARING :
> 
> 1.	BS EN 12390.  TESTING HARDENED CONCRETE
> 
> consist of :
> BS EN 12390-1-2000  Part 1 Shape, dimensions and other requirements for specimens and moulds
> BS EN 12390-2-2000 Part 2 Making and curing specimens for strength tests
> BS EN 12390-3-2009 Part 3 Compressive strength of test specimens
> BS EN 12390-4-2000 Part 4 Compressive Strength
> ...




Warm Greetings!

I am not able to down-load the codes from this link.

Can you please Help me?

Regards,

U. SURESH KUMAR.

----------


## endorphin

Can some1 please share. Links are dead. Thanks

----------


## popov_al

You can download (free via t o r r e n t) BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000 form **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## endorphin

> You can download (free via t o r r e n t) BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000 form **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks!!!!!!

See More: British concrete sharing

----------

